# apartment living?



## kschron

I am new to this site and have found all of the info. really helpful. I have been researching GSDs for a long time and am looking to get one this summer. 

I will be moving before then, and hopefully will be able to find a house. If I can't, I was wondering if anyone has raised a german shepherd in a large apartment?

I am very committed to the active lifesyle required with this breed. I hike and run a lot, and am currently looking into doggy day care while I would be working. If anyone has an opinion about this, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Brightelf

Here you go:

Get it IN WRITING from your landlord that you can have a German Shepherd Dog who may be over 70 lbs when mature.

Find a FENCED-IN place such as a tennis court, etc where you can let your dog RUN OFF LEAD safely until recall is sure, chasing balls or whatever, under your guidance. (walks are critical, but dogs deserve and need freedom of movement, or they suffer)

Aside from these two, apartment living is easy! I have a one bedroom apartment. I live near a place where my dog can run off lead in relative safety, and I am allowed to have my lareg dog as per agreement with the landlord.


----------



## allieg

As long as the managers allow it it sounds fine.You will just need to make sure it is well exercised but I guess that goes for any living arrangements.Good Luck. Do you have any breeders your looking at yet?


----------



## sprzybyl

I live in a townhouse, which is sort of the same. It really takes some hardcore commitment but its definitely doable! We walk riley twice a day (sometimes more) (road and off road) and visit family and friends with yards several times a week. 

Something that may or may not be obvious is that you have to remember you will be on the other end of the leash whenever they are doing their business... no just opening the door and letting them out back. That includes thunderstorms, snowstorms, extreme heat, extreme cold, crazy wind, sandstorms, etc... (lol I got creative... but depending on where you live this may or may not be a concern!) but I'm sure you are aware of that







You will also be cleaning up after them, too! 

also... how many stairs do you have to climb for your apartment? Riley does fine with regular stairs but my sister lives on the third floor of an apartment complex with very narrow steps. Riley goes up them with no problem... but coming down is a different story. We don't really go over her place with riley anymore because after an hour of trying to coax her, we usually end up carrying her down the stairs- no fun with a 70lb+ and growing shep! just something to think about!


----------



## doggiedad

you can do well with a GSD in an apartment. as long as your dog is getting enough exercise your dog will be fine. i don't like the idea of a puppy in day care but that can work out for the better also.


----------



## gslore

I absolutely agree with getting permission in writing. 

Lol, I have a house, but no fenced in yard... yet. That is a project for this spring. 

So, aside from her walks, whenever Schatzi has to "go," I am out there with her. I feel like USPS. "Neither rain nor sleet nor dead of night." 

When you gotta go, you gotta go.

Jennifer


----------



## vcroft0313

Lol, I love it the USPS. We DO have a fenced in yard but Kimber hates to go out by herself. So I'm out there with her and it's cold in FL right now!!!

Also, something to remember when taking a dog for exercise at a tennis court, baseball field, etc... Check your city ordinances. In my town, dogs are only allowed off leash at the dog park. Baseball fields, tennis courts, etc... are off limits if they are owned by the city. Even if they are on leash usually. We have TONS of closed in places that are off limits here :-(


----------



## kschron

Thanks for the advice. I live in Cleveland, Ohio so I have begun the search for breeders here. So far I have looked into Terri Stout, Kridler GS, Regency GS, and Omorrow GS. Have you heard of any? Or have any suggestions? I would like to get my german shepherd certified as a therapy dog in the future, so I am definately looking for a dog with good temperment.


----------



## middleofnowhere

My first dog was a GSD elkhound X. I lived in a studio apartment. I walked him more than twice a day. The problem was that he liked to find smelly things to roll in. The saving grace was that this was at a city park with a large lake. On the perfumed occassions, I would push him into the lake & then towel him off before I went to work. I lived in a modest climate so for the most part he was OK coming to work with me & staying in the car. My office had a window right out on the parking lot and we were at ground level. 

I got him because the person that had him was going to take him to the pound. I couldn't let that happen to this dog that I had known since he was a puppy. He would have been killed at the pound. 

A few months later I left for college and took him with me. Although I was supposed to be able to have him in the apartment, that didn't work out and I had to move. But I moved to a better place and kept the dog. He was with me for 14 years - in small trailers, in small houses, in the country, in town. For about 6 or 7 of the 14 years we had a fenced yard.

It can work and work well. If you rent, you need to be prepared to move to keep your dog. 

I would not limit myself too much geographically in searching for a breeder.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## JKlatsky

I live with 2 in a townhouse. Totally doable, in fact I think it forces me to spend more time with my dogs BECAUSE I can't throw them out in the yard. They have to go out and I have to be there with them. 

It can be hard to find places that will allow them, so make sure you get real permission. Sometimes apartments change management and new management doesn't allow the same dogs as old management (and this often has to do with their insurance), and try to discourage your pup from excessive barking. We're lucky we have such good neighbors, cause we don't live far from a firehouse, and every time that engine rolls out our dogs start HOWLING. Being a considerate owner goes a long way in making your neighbors and your landlord happy


----------



## allieg

> Originally Posted By: kschronThanks for the advice. I live in Cleveland, Ohio so I have begun the search for breeders here. So far I have looked into Terri Stout, Kridler GS, Regency GS, and Omorrow GS. Have you heard of any? Or have any suggestions? I would like to get my german shepherd certified as a therapy dog in the future, so I am definately looking for a dog with good temperment.


If you don't get any where in this thread post a seperate one asking for opinions.We can't say too much negative but we can give an idea of our opinions on breeders.There might even be someone here who has dogs to sell.


----------



## Fodder

are you open to a rescue gsd or an older pup from a breeder? reason is - having a german shepherd in an apartment is definitely doable (as seen in the replies above) but personally i wouldnt want to raise a puppy in an apartment. your search will already be limited enough finding a place that not only allows dogs, but that allows large dogs and doesnt have breed restrictions (not to mention other things like rent & neighborhood)... but for a pup you have to have a VERY convenient and easily accessible 'potty area'. they can't hold it very long and once they have to go its a matter of second for you to pick them up and take them where you want them to go. if that area is down some stairs, thru a courtyard and across a parking lot - you might be getting pee'd on









also - when they get to an age where you can't carry them to their spot... if the dog has been holding their pee all day - they may just look at any opportunity outside of the apartment to be okay to go. i got my male at 10 months old, he was pretty easy to potty train at that point, but when i'd leave him home for hours then take him out to go - he didnt always make it thru the 2 minute walk to the grass - he'd try then end up failing sometimes at the bottom of the stairs, near the fountain, on the landscaping, etc etc which i'd constantly have to spray and rinse down.


----------



## Smith3

I have a puppy I got at 8 weeks and I live in an apartment, she is now 14 weeks. 

It is doable. Easily. It really doesn't matter how big the house is at all. She is very limited to what she has access to. A big yard? I wouldn't let her run free unless it was fenced in either. So that takes care of two big "arguments" for only having a "big dog in a house" 

Just commit to working it out and getting it exercise.

If I'd do it again, I'd get a dog that is 1.5-2 years old - either a rescue or from a breeder... 

It really depends on what you want to do with the dog going into the breeder v rescue debate and that can go on forever. If you are purely looking for a companion, do consider a rescue!


----------



## sprzybyl

I wanted to second what a couple of people said. I forgot to mention that i got riley as an older puppy (4 months). Her breeder was holding her and another one from her litter but she ended up with us









the older puppy route made handling the "got to put the leash on and get you down the stairs before you can pee even though you really have to" thing better because she could hold it better than a brandy-new 8.5 week old







So if you are willing to consider an older puppy or a rescue it may be a big help!


----------



## Brightelf

I would warn against a breeder, and STRONGLY suggest an adult rescue. Why?

BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK!

Remember, they don't *have* to let you stay there for the duration of your lease if you rutinely break noise ordinances and they can document it. They CAN make you get rid of a puppy who barks.

Why would a puppy bark?

1.GSD genetics favor excitability. You likely won't see this looking at a pup at a breeder's on his home turf.
2. You at some point will try to leave the apartment to go to work, take out the trash, or go shopping.
3. Apartment sounds are stimulating to a puppy, as they CAN hear your neighbor's mixer going, kids running, cats meowing, etc etc etc.


----------



## TroySchultz

BARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK ???

yOUR so full of croc, GSD's don't bark, only the one that weren't socialized and beat as a puppy.


----------



## Liesje

I live in a duplex, so it's similar to an apartment (small size, shared walls).

I think it's made me a more diligent owner. I have to be careful with the barking and loud roughhousing. The dogs have to be well socialized because the yard is shared. We don't have a fence so I have to supervise, train recalls, train them to be reliable off lead or be able to contain them by some other means (I live between a VERY busy street and a popular mall).

Now that my neighbors moved out, we've been able to let the dogs play more indoors, not be as quick to correct the barking. We joke about how EASY it is to raise dogs without having to consider someone on the other side of the wall.


----------



## angelaw

> Originally Posted By: TroySchultzyOUR so full of croc, GSD's don't bark, only the one that weren't socialized and beat as a puppy.


Actually I'm pretty sure that nothing in your post is correct.


----------



## jimmym1981

yeah...i agree!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI would warn against a breeder, and STRONGLY suggest an adult rescue. Why?
> 
> BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK!
> 
> Remember, they don't *have* to let you stay there for the duration of your lease if you rutinely break noise ordinances and they can document it. They CAN make you get rid of a puppy who barks.
> 
> Why would a puppy bark?
> 
> 1.GSD genetics favor excitability. You likely won't see this looking at a pup at a breeder's on his home turf.
> 2. You at some point will try to leave the apartment to go to work, take out the trash, or go shopping.
> 3. Apartment sounds are stimulating to a puppy, as they CAN hear your neighbor's mixer going, kids running, cats meowing, etc etc etc.


I strongly dissagree with this statement....

I have two shepherds (one is very driven working line female) that I raised in the townhouse/apartment since they were 8 weeks old. Never had any issues with barking... 

On the other hand I know plenty of rescue dogs that can not be left alone as they howl, bark and destroy their crates.

I think it very much depends on the individual dog and the way the puppy is raised...


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: TroySchultzBARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK ???
> 
> yOUR so full of croc, GSD's don't bark, only the one that weren't socialized and beat as a puppy.


I agree with Angela that basically nothing in your post is true. Before you go off on members that have YEARS of experience with GSD's and dogs in general you might want to take the time to learn. 

Most GSD that I have ever met, seen or been around bark. I can attest that MY dogs bark on occasion, and they were more than adequately socialized and were NEVER beaten as a puppy or adult. The only dog I can think of off the top of my head that DOESN'T bark are Basenji's and they kind of yodel. Bored dogs bark more. Bored and under exercised dogs bark even more.


----------



## Smith3

> Originally Posted By: TroySchultzBARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARKBARK BARK BARK BARK BARK ???
> 
> yOUR so full of croc, GSD's don't bark, only the one that weren't socialized and beat as a puppy.


I don't beat my puppy and socialize it quite well, yet she loves to bark.

I must be doing something wrong! 

Beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## Brightelf

I have a GSD that was raised in an apartment and never barked, too......

....... But also have (or, had-- past tense) neighbors with a wonderful GSD puppy who was socialized well, cared for, never beaten-- who was "set off" by kids running in the hallway, deliverymen, front door buzzers heard from other apartments, etc.
It DOES depend on the dog. But a puppy in such a stimulating environment, if the pup is high strung, can mean that the pup won't live there long. The neighbors had to "get rid of her."







They did work with her, too. They ended up getting a Basenji from rescue.

As I said, my GSD pup never barked in the apartment, but I have seen others lose their dogs in apartments due to barking pups. Keep that in mind when you consider a youngster.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

It's not the size of the house or yard that matters, it is how much time and dedication you devote to your dog's exercise needs.

I've lived in both apartments and houses with my dogs and past GSD and Siberian Husky fosters. I can tell you that whether I was in a cardboard box or a mansion, my dogs would likely be found curled up at my feet. 

I have ONLY had rescued/shelter German Shepherds in my apartment and town home and I never once had a problem with barking. I've had more nuisance problems with my husky from a breeder than I have ever had with shelter dogs.


----------



## kschron

Thanks again for all the great advice! Many people mentioned getting a rescue GSD. I am definately open to the idea and have looked into shelters in the area. My only concern is, the temperment of the dog. Since this will be my first GSD, I am afraid I don't have the experience to re-train an adult dog. If anyone has opinions about this, I would love feedback.

Thanks!
Kirsten


----------



## SunCzarina

Look into rescue organizations in your area. The dogs do cost more than at a shelter but they've been properly vetted and they've had some training in their foster homes - training that's appropriate for the breed and specific personality. Also people who work in rescue orgs try really hard to match a dog with the right person so the dog can go to a forever home. 

I really recommend working with a rescue rather than a shelter for a first time GSD owner.


----------



## Kshortes

> Originally Posted By: gsloreI absolutely agree with getting permission in writing.
> 
> Lol, I have a house, but no fenced in yard... yet. That is a project for this spring.
> 
> So, aside from her walks, whenever Schatzi has to "go," I am out there with her. I feel like USPS. "Neither rain nor sleet nor dead of night."
> 
> When you gotta go, you gotta go.
> 
> Jennifer


Haha I feel your pain! 

This might be a bit late to post, but a lot of apartments are lenient towards large breed dogs, my best friend has a town home...and an English Mastiff to occupy it :S 
Definitely get it in witting or some form of proof with a witness that is okay to have th GSD, alot of complexes have a set list of breeds that they allow so be sure to check for that as well because not all complexes will know the difference in a GSD from a Maltese, they just know its a dog.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I saw this post and had to add my thoughts .... 

Just to give you some background .... Ava went from having 2 acres fenced to moving into an apartment and has adjusted just fine. Does, she miss her yard? Absolutely b/c she loves being outside, just as I miss her having a yard but she gets lots of play time in the tennis court playing and being off lead as well as very long walks and plenty of time spent outside of the apartment, I usually take her to the park or to Petco on the weekends to give her a break from being inside. I also have a balcony that she enjoys hanging out on while I'm home. 

But as far as getting a puppy in an apartment. I would much rather go through the puppy stage, say up too about 6-8 months in an apartment rather than a house. I like the closer living quarters and the carpet doesn't belong to you (just make sure you clean it very well) and I think it's easier to potty train in an apartment. I got Cooper while I was in a one bedroom apartment and then got Ava while I was in my house and it was much, much easier going through the puppy stage in the apartment. 

But, those are just my thoughts. I will say this ... I will definitely get another dog while I'm still in my apartment before I move into my next house.


----------



## DianaM

I live in a townhouse with a very active and drivey beastie. It really stinks to have to put on all his gear just to run outside for a potty break in the middle of a Florida storm or when it's 20 degrees plus windchill out, day or night. I can't just hop outside and toss the ball with the dog. But we make it work. Today we went to the big dog park (we have three in our community), had a training session with a LOT of fetch (I think the park is at least an acre in size and I was running him from one end to the other), then we went on a little walk by a pond and then we went on a bigger walk through the cattle pasture to a large lake and some woods. Yesterday we did a lot of training under ginormous distractions with some more walks and fetch and some control work around said cattle (fence to separate both parties). Weather permitting, we attend obedience and agility classes. In the house, we train and play as well. We own, but we can't wait to upgrade to something with a yard.

I would suggest getting it in writing, offer a pet deposit, then socialize and train your dog like crazy and be DILIGENT about cleaning up after your pet. Most dog owners in my area leave landmines all over the place even though doggie waste bins and bags are scattered everywhere. Don't be "that" owner! Get a CGC (Canine Good Citizen) on your pup as well. If your landlord lives in the area, consider inviting him or her over to see how nicely you maintain the place despite having a dog or send photos to prove that you're a responsible owner. Keep your pet on leash and under control at all times except in safe areas. Most of this will help you a ton if you have to move to another rental, then you can open up discussions with future landlords, even if they seem pet-unfriendly, about renting to you. You'll have a great letter of reference from your current landlord, a CGC to prove you've spent time training and socializing your dog. Have letters of reference from your trainer, vet, even your neighbors, things that help prove you are a thoughtful owner as opposed to "that" owner. 

Good luck, many people do make it work, you just have to work very hard and find ways to burn off physical and mental energy.


----------

